# Arts Center Display



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well finally got time to go down and get pictures of my turnings at the Carnagie Arts Center. Some of you wanted to see the display. I was really pleased as the feature artist the last two months as my display is in the center of the room. It is kinda hard to see but you can see my ornaments, birdhouses and bells on it. I feel pretty good about the the exposure as I have been getting comments from people around town. For the month of November I just got the check for the sales of my turnings last week. It paid for the new Jet 1220 so I am happy about that.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice going Bernie! Looks like you are setting yourself up for a great retirement


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bernie,

The exposure and comments are well deserved. You do excellent work my friend.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Everyone feels satisfaction when they create a project from wood, but you must be delighted at the reception your work has received from the arts community. I think this is well deserved and am glad you are sharing with us.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all of you. I truly appreciate the kind comments.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Bernie,
Nice turnings!! They give me inspiration.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great work Bernie, and the sales tell the story first class pro work.
Cheers
Pete
Have a great Christmas and new year


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all. It has really been a pleasant surprise at the sales I have had. Right now as of Dec. 12th totals sales has been $987. :sold: I haven't talked with her to see what has sold since then but on the 12th I took down the 10 more stoppers for a total of 32. I also on the next Monday took down 11 more birdhouses. My wife said well at least you can buy more wood.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

Bernie,

What is the greenish looking stone in the center of the platter? I see that you like to do peppermills. Are they well received? Purchased?

Phil


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

philland said:


> Bernie,
> 
> What is the greenish looking stone in the center of the platter? I see that you like to do peppermills. Are they well received? Purchased?
> 
> Phil


Phil that is a marble center for that cheese platter or for sitting a bowl of dip on it for chips and dip. If used as a cheese and cracker tray you can cut your cheese on the marble and not scar the wood. It come with a cheese knife that I also turned the handle for. You can buy them at Craft Supply USA. 

As for the peppermills yes I sell about a dozen a year mainly at Christmas. Mine are generally salt and pepper grinders. The salt grinder uses a coarse sea salt which they say is better for you than the regular salt. Even though it is salt it doesn't have as much sodium. I generally get $50 a set. I suppose if I lowered my price I could sell more but they do take more time and the ceramic grinders I use cost around $12 each.


----------

